# Brmmm brmmm honk honk



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie's been moulting and has only a couple of piddly crest feathers at the moment. Also because she's such a piggy she normally has food all over her face, so I've stopped taking as many photos.

But I still think she's cute.









Daddy got her a truck for Christmas









I put some seed in it for her because she wouldn't pose for me


















nice to sit in, Fatty?









doing an impression of a gassy trucker







​


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Awwwwww I wish my tielios(tiels) would play with their toys and stuff arnella is a lovely kid with a lovely name~!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She's so adorable!! I love the yellow on her!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute  What a great truck, it holds seeds


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

She is beautiful...love the pics


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, it also holds poop :|


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww she looks adorable in her truck 
I got mine little cars for Christmas but don't play with them


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Arnella, but she looks like the friendliest Tiel ever! She's smiling all the time!
Next time ask HER to take a photo of you, I'm curious lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah she's pretty friendly. She thinks she's people. But this causes problems because she tries to do people-stuff, and can get really frustrated and fiesty when I won't let her. I should post some photos of her being a real little ratbag.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahaha how cute! "Gassy truck driver"  Adorable.


----------

